# برنامه نویسی سطح پایین > برنامه نویسی اسمبلی خانواده x86 >  بستن پورت سیگنال کارت گرافیک- رم مجازی برای مانیتور

## بمب منطقی

1-کسی میدونه با چه دستوری میشه درگاه انتقال سیگنال به مونیتور رو تو کارت گرافیک بست یا باز کرد.
2- و چطوری میشه حافظه مجازی(از رم سیستم) برای Ram مونیتور ایجاد کرد.

----------

